# مرجع اوتوكاد 2008 (3d) بالعربي (الرسم الهندسي بمعونة الحاسب في الأبعاد الثلاثة)



## cadcam (9 يوليو 2009)

كتاب الرسم الهندسي بمعونة الحاسب
في الأبعاد الثلاثة
AutoCAD 2008 (3D

الكتاب في سطور : 

1.	تم إعداد الكتاب على هيئة الحزمة التعليمية للمتدرب Student Centered Learning Pack ( SCLP ) طبقا للتعليمات الخاصة بمشروع بناء مستويات المهارة National Skill Standards Project ( NSSP ) المبني على أساس برامج التدريب بنظام الجدارة Competence based training programs ( CBTP ) 
2.	يشمل الكتاب على المحتويات الرئيسية التالية :
أ‌-	المعارف النظرية الخاصة بنظام الرسم في الأبعاد الثلاثة ( 3D ) بمعونة الحاسب باستخدام برنامج AutoCAD 2008 مسترشدا بالوثائق الخاصة الواردة من الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج Autodesk AutoCAD 2008 documentation ، بالإضافة إلى بعض المراجع العلمية الأجنبية الخاصة بنفس موضوع الكتاب 
ب‌-	التدريب العملي باستخدام الرسومات المجهزة بملفات التدريب (Help \ buildyourworld ) الموجودة داخل المجلد الخاص ببرنامج AutoCAD 2008 بعد تحميله على الحاسب الشخصي ، دون الحاجة إلى إلحاق اسطوانة مدمجة بالكتاب تحتوي على ملفات خاصة بالتدريب العملي 
ت‌-	اختبار للتقييم الذاتي ، مع الإجابة النموذجية لمساعدة المتدرب في تقييم قدرته الذاتية في الاستيعاب ، والتمكن من الوصول إلى مستوى الجدارة في التدريب
ث‌-	تمارين عامة للتدريب الشخصي بعد وصول المتدرب إلى مستوى الجدارة المطلوب 
3.	يشمل الكتاب على تدريبات عملية في تخصصات الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة المعمارية 
4.	كيفية أداء التدريبات العملية :
بعد تحميل برنامج AutoCAD 2008 على الحاسب الشخصي ، يتم ضمنيا تحميل المجلد المعرف بالمسار الآتي : Program files \ AutoCAD 2008 \ Help \ buildyourworld 
وهذا المجلد يحتوي على الملفات الخاصة بالتدريبات العملية الواردة في هذا الكتاب ، يفضل نسخ هذا المجلد في أي موقع آخر على القرص الصلب لاستخدامه في التدريب العملي للحفاظ على المجلد الأصلي للبرنامج



5.	يمكن استخدام هذا الكتاب بطريقتين : 
أ‌-	استخدام الكتاب كمرجع : 
حيث تم استعراض الموضوعات الرئيسية بطريقة تفصيلية ومبسطة ومتكاملة ، مع التدرج من الأسهل للأصعب والاسترشاد برسومات تدريبية واضحة وسهلة ، وكل تدريب قائم بذاته لا يعتمد على باقي التدريبات الواردة بالكتاب ، ولذلك يمكنك الرجوع إلى الكتاب عندما تتعرض إلى مشكلة ما – أو عندما يصعب عليك تنفيذ بعض الأوامر - أو عند محاولة فعل شيء للمرة الأولى 
ب‌-	استخدام الكتاب كحزمة تعليمية :
تم تصميم هذا الكتاب بنظام ميسر ويحتوي على جميع الخصائص الهامة لاستخدام أوامر الرسم في الأبعاد الثلاثة ، مع احتواء الموضوعات الرئيسية على التمارين التي تكفي لفهم وإدراك العناصر الفرعية للموضوع بطريقة جيدة ، ولذلك يمكنك استخدام الكتاب كأداة تعليم من البداية وحتى النهاية 

لتنزيل الكتاب http://www.4shared.com/file/116702444/bfe0d005/_________AutoCAD2008.html​


----------



## 1e3a1y (9 يوليو 2009)

thanks much ya prince


----------



## 7egzzzz (28 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين جدا علي هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كتاب مفيد جدا 
بارك الله في عملك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كتاب مفيد جدا 
بارك الله في عملك


----------



## v_sukkar (2 أكتوبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu very much


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير كنت بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذا المرجع


----------



## ahmed hajer (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*متشكرين جدا علي هذا الكتاب القيم*​


----------



## gogolojy (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي البرنامج*

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيدة . بارك الله لك


----------



## شادي اسلام (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*نشكر السيد المهندس كادكام صاحب هذا الكتاب ال( 3d)في الرسم الاتوكاد شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الممير ونسأل الله ان يوفقه في المزيد من هذه المعلومات الجيدة بارك الله فيك وفي هذا المنتدي العظيم وفي القائمين عليه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## bahhar2001 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله الخير *


----------



## م/عادل حسن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله ف


----------



## hamadawa (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر
الف شكر الف شكر
الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر
الف شكر الف شكر
الف شكر


----------



## kareem moh (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank U my Dear


----------



## وليد23 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

brka allahou fik


----------



## wabdali (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم / تسلم ايدك على هذا الجهد الرائع جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
:56:


----------



## المهندسgvr (25 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر أخي اكريم على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الكتاب بالفعل يستحق القراءه


----------



## eng_farouk (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu very much*​


----------



## سباعي1 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر جزيت خيرا


----------



## ماهر حمود (26 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you very much.
really it is an interesting book


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## العاشق الولهان (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من اجتهد في هذا العمل


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (9 يناير 2010)

*أرجو الرد فى أقرب وقت وشكراً*

الأخوه الزملاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يوجد عندى مشكلة عند الدخول على موقع 
لتنزيل الكتاب http://www.4shared.com/file/11670244...toCAD2008.html
تخرج لى قائمة باس ورد وأنا للأسف نسيتها فهل لها حل وماذا أفعل وجزاكم الله خيراً.
:3:​


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mmmst (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس ونسال الله ان يبارك للك في صحتك


----------



## moustapha othman (31 مارس 2010)

شكراااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lovely_gege (31 مارس 2010)

شكر اااااااااااا على تعبك


----------



## abooueed (19 مايو 2010)

انه لا يعمل

انقذونا


----------



## ميدو الغول (19 مايو 2010)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااال
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## jirar (20 مايو 2010)

اخي الفاضل شكرا لك ... الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## شادي اسلام (21 مايو 2010)

*احبائي الاخوة الافاضل ياريت يكون الرابط موجود في القريب العاجل علشان الموضوع هذا مهم وشكرا جزيلا لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدي الجميل *


----------



## noreldin2000 (22 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 

نرجو رابط صحيح حتي نستقيد


----------



## tarek93 (29 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم جميعااااااااااا


----------



## nartop (30 مايو 2010)

thank you my frind


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (30 مايو 2010)

أرجو من المشريفين أو أحد عندة الكتاب أن يقوم بتنزيله لان الرايط لايعمل
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## abbasogla (30 مايو 2010)

:75:بارك الله الجهود المبذولة


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نضال خليفة (12 يونيو 2010)

مشششششششكور


----------



## Tpozada (30 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا بعمل. ارجواعادة الرفع مرة اخري ز


----------



## على عقل (14 أغسطس 2010)

الكتاب غير موجود ممكن رفعه تانى لو سمحت


----------



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شادي اسلام (15 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير....... اسف لا يوجد الكتاب ولا الرابط وشكر*


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (16 أغسطس 2010)

سعيكم مشكوووووووووووووووور بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## على عقل (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed malik (17 أغسطس 2010)

لا يعمل


----------



## ُُُEng. Tasneem (17 أغسطس 2010)

للأسف الرابط لا يعمل أتمنى من صاحب الموضوع مساعدتنا وإعادة رفعه


----------



## ahmed malik (17 أغسطس 2010)

غير صالح الرابط


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (18 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل أرجو إعادة رفعه مرة أخرى


----------



## اياد1981 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل
نرجوا من المشرفين المساعدة في اعادة رفعه و لكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## كنوز سعد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

